# Turbo-X chassis



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Made up the name myself. I got a bunch of these a couple years ago and finally got around to using them. They are stock Tomy Turbo cars with a neo bar traction magnet. It is .8mm smaller on the end and the same width.

They are neck snapping fast. Left my SRTs whimpering in a dark closet and my P3Es taking the first bus out of town. The track is a 6 lane on a 4X21 table. We race 5 minutes in each lane with total distance determining the winner. 

I took the top 10 from several races to get these numbers

1. Turbo-x Average 271.2 laps high 289.5 low 249.0
2. SRT 190.6 228.1 163.3
3. P3E 216.5 255.4 200.1
4. SG+  181.7 207.9 170.9
5. Tomy lighted turbos 151.4 162.9 135.7

For the money there isn't a faster car on the planet. Paid $10 each. :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

$10 bucs !!!!?? cool deal !


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*magnets*

hi

sounds cool! got a pic? any specs on sourcing the magnet? i like the turbo chassis, that sounds like a fun upgrade!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Was the magnet sold by SCD in the UK?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't know who made the neos. I got them from Barry Midland. He emailed me and asked if I was interested. Of course I was! 

All that neo cornering does come at a price. They get hot. Toasted one motor. Does anyone know if the turbo can is the same as the Tyco can?

Another concern is the magnet retainer clip. They would not stay in. They either fell out of the car or one side had popped out. Strange thing was I noticed no difference in performance. It seems the car has a version of "neo drift". I think the that is curves the back end moves out and the magnet stays put. That puts a lot of pressure of the clip and out they go.

Sorry mking. No pics. One of these days I will learn how to do that.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Tomy can has a different timed motor. You might want to go a little higher on your rear tyres if your having heat issues. Also some more pickup spring pressure too.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I think Scale Auto still sells the green wire can motors that come in the Feather Magna imports.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I bought a can for a train from a hobby shop. It had a light attached, but was the same can as a turbo. I clipped the light off and installed it. The rest is drag racing history. It's got so much torque, it will spin push on silicon tires off the hub. It actually needs a wheely bar, even with the traction magnet! I put a yellow JL roadrunner body on it and leave it in my box for special occasions, like New Years.

Rich

I didn't keep the package for the motor, wish I did.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

22tall said:


> I don't know who made the neos. I got them from Barry Midland. He emailed me and asked if I was interested. Of course I was!


Barry Midland = SCD:

http://www.slotcarsdirect.co.uk/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Turbos can use the tyco HP7 can, but the arm is just a little bit too long. It decreases the performance. Turbo cans in an HP7, now thats a different story. HP7s handle better with a turbo can because of the exposed magnets. It took my friends amost 3 years to figure out why my HP7 would just walk away from them all over the track. They've won thier share of races since then though.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

let's see if this works









OK what's wrong here? When I add the bracket at the front I get the red x of death.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Try it this way... http://s568.photobucket.com/albums/ss126/22tall/?action=view&current=P1010021.jpg :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks slotcarman. I thought of doing that but after so many years of seeing other members contribute with really neat pics I wanted to do the same. Got up this morning and decided today is the day. 

I was pretty proud of myself for awhile. Found my battery charger in my work room. Not as easy as it sounds. Found the camera and batteries in my toy room. Luckily they were where I was hoping. By the time the batteries were charged I had breakfast and found the directions for the camera. Got it 5 years ago and all I ever did was turn it on.

Find macro setting and snap pics:thumbsup: Memory card into printer and pics to hard drive:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Pics from puter to photobucket and resized:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Then back to reality. The red X.

Any way here is the bottom http://s568.photobucket.com/albums/ss126/22tall/?action=view&current=P1010019.jpg 

Stupid old brain :freak:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*It's all in the address*



22tall said:


> Thanks slotcarman. I thought of doing that but after so many years of seeing other members contribute with really neat pics I wanted to do the same. Got up this morning and decided today is the day.
> 
> I was pretty proud of myself for awhile. Found my battery charger in my work room. Not as easy as it sounds. Found the camera and batteries in my toy room. Luckily they were where I was hoping. By the time the batteries were charged I had breakfast and found the directions for the camera. Got it 5 years ago and all I ever did was turn it on.
> 
> ...


22Tall,

If you want the picture to show up directly, use the "direct link" for the picture. In your previous post, you copied the URL address from you browser which is why it worked when SCMan replaced "" with "[URL]".

Here is your picture using the direct link as an image. Pull my post up to quote it and you can see the difference in the link addresses.

[IMG]http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss126/22tall/P1010019.jpg

PM me if you have any questions on this.

Hutts love the internet!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi resinmonger, thank you for the offer and I will pm you tomorrow


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Just testing


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Continuing my education


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice pictures 22Tall. You have learned your lessons well.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Practice makes perfect. The afore mentioned work room









The guest room

























Thank you again resinmonger. The force grows stronger with this one. Some day I may try an ipod.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez 22!!! How long have you been accumulating stuff??? I figure at my present rate, I'll be caught up to you by 2023... unless you keep adding to the piles!! :lol::jest::tongue:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

22tall said:


> Practice makes perfect. The afore mentioned work room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you brother, i will know show that to Beth and she will have to recant the "you have to have the biggest mess out of all your pink loving ( not what she says but Hank don't like the one she uses.) friends.. you Win.. I should send you something....

LOL

Dave


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

LMAO..
OK you win... makes me feel better about my mess.. My dogs don't even have a place to lay down in my slot cave... 
CJ


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I think 22Tall gave most of use a "Get out of the TM dog house" card with his pictures. Thank you 22Tall. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

